

“Star Trek Continues”: Fan-made episodes carry on the five-year mission - morphics
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/06/07/_star_trek_continues_fan_made_episodes_carry_on_on_the_five_year_mission.html

======
Nux
Good news, I'd also very much love to see a new series based on the "second"
incarnation of Star Trek (TNG/Voyager/DS9), which for me is "the real Star
Trek".

I could never really suspend my disbelief with the 1st series...

~~~
maxerickson
I think TNG pretty much accomplished whatever it was they set out to do. Then
they started making action adventure movies.

I'd like to see whole different takes on the genre. Too bad star trek is so
iconic, it uses up a lot of the air.

~~~
sksksk
I thought Firefly was a pretty good attempt, shame it didn't take off.

~~~
Nux
It didn't take off because it didn't gather enough audience. Most people have
a prejudice against SciFi. It took me several months to convince my girlfriend
to watch Firefly and more than a year for BSG, but in the end she loved them
both very much.

~~~
loire280
I'm hoping that the mass appeal of BSG (especially now that it has a second
life on Netflix) and the accessibility of the new Star Trek movies will pave
the way for more space opera on TV.

------
Claudus
I'm really curious to know how this ties in to Star Trek New Voyages... are
they alternate timelines, or are they overlapping?

[http://www.startreknewvoyages.com&#x2F](http://www.startreknewvoyages.com&#x2F);

------
pre
Watched it last week, squeeling with delight. Thought it was awesome, really
captured the feel of the original.

I was only disappointed when, 7 days later, there wasn't a new episode.

Anyone know what release frequency they're aiming at?

------
genwin
It's good! Starring Grant Imahara from _Mythbusters_ as Sulu.

------
Zardoz84
It's good, I will bookmark it. This fan-films are a "old stuff" now. I helped
a bit with one some time ago, making some 3d stuff for Star Trek Origins.

If you like this, you will love Star Trek Phase II
[http://www.startreknewvoyages.com&#x2F](http://www.startreknewvoyages.com&#x2F);
The first chapters two aren't very good, but they make a steady progress
improving it, and actually have a great quality in all senses.

------
Bjoern
[http://www.startrekcontinues.com/episodes/#.UbHvxVJfI1I](http://www.startrekcontinues.com/episodes/#.UbHvxVJfI1I)

------
stox
I had a lot of fun watching this. It is true to the original spirit of the
series. I look forward to the next episode.

------
crusso
Watched a few minutes and decided it's worth bookmarking.

Maybe it can wash out the awful taste in my after watching "Into Darkness".

I have to wonder about the IP issues. I didn't see anything on their site
regarding what will stop CBS from going after them.

~~~
gagege
Why didn't you like Into Darkness?

~~~
jawngee
I liked it until I thought about it later. But while I was watching it I
really really enjoyed it.

Afterwards, I thought about it as a story and it didn't make much sense.

I'm also still trying to figure out how Kirk is a captain of a star ship right
out of the academy in a way that is plausible and doesn't require an actual
antigravity machine to suspend my disbelief.

~~~
empthought
Farragut's first command was at age 12. He brought a captured British ship to
port.

------
chiph
I watched this the other week and other than some rough moments attributable
to a new cast, I have to say, it really does pick right up where the TOS left
off. The lighting, the sets, the music -- all are just like the original.

------
exit
growing up, i liked startrek as vision of the future

i can't follow this kind of fetishising of an outdated vision

~~~
cema

      fetishising of an outdated vision
    

I think it makes sense. Still it is more interesting than just a kind of
future-in-the-past exercise.

------
NIL8
Very cool! Thanks for sharing.

